# Miss silva tripping RCD



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi All

On switching the machine on it trips the house RCD circuit, I whipped the top off and can't see anything obvious, all connections clean no condensation etc.

I suspect the heating element after searching old posts is this a possibility and whats the viability of changing it ( Bear in mind I am still a simpleton) and how easy are the parts to source everywhere I've looked doesn't seem to do parts.

Please help wife is distraught, I'm using the Chemex









In summation is it worth fixing or should upgraditus kick in just in time for Christmas

Many thanks

Gaz


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Remove one terminal from the boiler element. Power and machine and see if it still trips. If not, then you know your issue...

To prove, borrow a multimeter, or buy a cheapy from Maplin's.

Now remove the terminals from the boiler element, and measure the resistance between each terminal and ground. The meter should be set to read MegOhms (high resistance). All of the metalwork will be grounded, so just find any clean, unpainted surface to attach your probe to.

The meter should no register any continuity.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The element is not difficult to change however it will take done time, I am sure there is a strip down thread somewhere on here to group you. A healthy silvia is still worth around £250 so worth fixing


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> The element is not difficult to change however it will take done time, I am sure there is a strip down thread somewhere on here to group you. A healthy silvia is still worth around £250 so worth fixing


I've tested the element and it is faullty. I have been in the very fortunate position, thanks to my good lady who drinks most of the coffee incidentally, to replace my machine with a Cherub







. So after I've finished playing with the cherub the next stage will be to get the Rancillio repaired.

Thanks Gaz


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

oops double posted


----------

